# Estação meteorologica da Apsia ( Santa Iria da Azoia)



## Diogo.lis.vpa (8 Mai 2008 às 16:51)

Boas hoje a tarde resolvi ir a descoberta da Estação Meteorologica da Apsia no parque urbano de santa iria da azoia.
Encontrei a estacao mas axo k falta ali qualquer coisa, ao que sei algum do equipamento está espalhado pela a encosta de voo 

Deixo aqui algumas fotos do Parque e uma Demonstracão do vento que estava lá 













Agora deixo algumas fotos do Parque Urbano de Santa iria da azoia.













Agora deixo a pista de aterragem da encosta de voo da Apsia.





Demonstração de vento 
O maço não está apoiado, mas nao cai :P





Pronto está aqui tudo.
Digam o que acham dessa Estação

Até Logo


----------



## remember (3 Dez 2018 às 09:46)

Bom dia,

Ontem durante a tarde andei pelo Parque Urbano de Santa Iria de Azoia e finalmente consegui ver a marca da estação, uma Davis, digo finalmente porque costumo andar por lá de vez em quando e nunca tinha conseguido ver a marca da estação, ao contrário do que foi relatado pelo nosso colega @Diogo.lis.vpa agora a estação parece estar bem instalada, digo agora, porque já se passaram dez anos desde o post, também já não se consegue ver as fotos.

Logo que possa vou tirar fotos, para poderem dar a vossa opinião.

Dados online


----------



## remember (3 Dez 2018 às 17:45)

E lá consegui dar um salto ao fim do dia, para tirar algumas fotos, desculpem a qualidade de algumas quanto à estação é que foi com o zoom no máximo para identificar melhor a estação!

Penso tratar-se de uma Vantage Pro2 Plus Wireless, corrijam-me se estiver errado, algumas fotos da estação e da instalação:

Imagem da estação com zoom






Para dar uma ideia da altura do mastro





A instalação parte de baixo





A instalação parte de cima





Instalação inteira da estação meteorológica.






Agora algumas fotos do Parque Urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia 

Vista para o Tejo e para a Póvoa





Vista para Loures











E é tudo, espero que gostem


----------



## Toby (3 Dez 2018 às 18:20)

Ola,

GENIAL!!!
Tem as coordenadas GPS para reencontrar-o?
Está efectivamente um VP2 6162, mas recente (novo cone)

Obrigado


----------



## remember (3 Dez 2018 às 18:35)

Toby disse:


> Ola,
> 
> GENIAL!!!
> Tem as coordenadas GPS para reencontrar-o?
> ...



As coordenadas exactas não sei, mas fica no Parque Urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2018 às 18:54)

Toby disse:


> Ola,
> 
> GENIAL!!!
> Tem as coordenadas GPS para reencontrar-o?
> ...



Penso que seja aqui.

Já acampei no PUSIA há uns 4/5 anos, depois de uma longa caminhada desde o Cabeço de Montachique, com tudo às costas 

O pior foi mesmo esta subida, parecia quase na vertical! Com o peso das mochilas íamos todos caindo para trás


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2018 às 19:44)

remember disse:


> E lá consegui dar um salto ao fim do dia, para tirar algumas fotos, desculpem a qualidade de algumas quanto à estação é que foi com o zoom no máximo para identificar melhor a estação!
> 
> Penso tratar-se de uma Vantage Pro2 Plus Wireless, corrijam-me se estiver errado, algumas fotos da estação e da instalação:
> 
> ...




Muito boa! É mesmo uma pena é o ISS estar colocado a tão grande altura... Se tivesse ficado no chão estava ali uma instalação "à maneira"! Ainda assim... não deixa de ser uma bela instalação!


----------



## Toby (3 Dez 2018 às 21:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Muito boa! É mesmo uma pena é o ISS estar colocado a tão grande altura... Se tivesse ficado no chão estava ali uma instalação "à maneira"! Ainda assim... não deixa de ser uma bela instalação!



Ola,

É acrobático para a entrevista/calibragem do pluviômetro!
Uma boa estação REMAC 7...


----------



## Toby (3 Dez 2018 às 21:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso que seja aqui.
> 
> Já acampei no PUSIA há uns 4/5 anos, depois de uma longa caminhada desde o Cabeço de Montachique, com tudo às costas
> 
> O pior foi mesmo esta subida, parecia quase na vertical! Com o peso das mochilas íamos todos caindo para trás


Je suis trop vieux et usé pour ce sport 
Boa noite


----------



## Toby (3 Dez 2018 às 21:23)

remember disse:


> As coordenadas exactas não sei, mas fica no Parque Urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia.



Boa noite,
Não encontrei esta estação sobre nenhuma rede.
Conhece o proprietário?
Seria interessante saber o seu modo de conexão (IP, USB)?


----------



## remember (3 Dez 2018 às 21:56)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> Não encontrei esta estação sobre nenhuma rede.
> Conhece o proprietário?
> Seria interessante saber o seu modo de conexão (IP, USB)?


Pois, nem eu, pelo que me parece estão a utilizar o weather display. Não conheço, mas já contactei a entidade responsável pela mesma, vamos ver se obtenho resposta.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------

